

Blackberry Officially Up For Sale - zaporozhets
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/blackberry-says-it-is-exploring-strategic-alternatives/article13708618/

======
foxpc
In my dreams, I have a vision that Blackberry will be sold to some major
company that will continue to use the great engineers of Blackberry to create
a truly magnificant QWERTY smartphone that will have the durability, usability
of the previous Blackberries but will use a not-so-obnoxiously money greedy
(read: BES) platform.

The market really lacks a proper QWERTY phone with Android.

In the meanwhile, I'll just keep on using my BB9700, I guess...

